# Kenya spouse Visa Passport question



## csalter84 (10 mo ago)

I have all the documents required but a little confused as to how I can send my passport when I'm in the UK? they have said for the passport and the bio page, 
But if a passport is needed they must be taken to the appointment as well as the copies.

Please help ASAP I'm sending in this next week

Many thanks lovely people


----------

